# Please advise i want to stop taking clomid for one month



## hope171 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi   
I am curently taking 50mg of clomid. This my 2nd cycle (both failed)
My consultant now wants to increase the dose to 100mg for this cycle which will be the (3rd cycle) My worry is i am going on holiday next week and am not sure what to do because if i take the next lot of clomid which i would have to take tonight. then  this is followed by a scan and then the trigger injection.

I would have to cancel my holiday.  Having a child is the most important thing in life. 
Do you think if i missed a month on the clomid it would weaken my chances.

Please i would be grateful for some advise

Hope 171


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiya

My personal opinion ( and I have had lots and lots of clomid in the past   ) is to go on your holiday! and dont take it this month and restart when you get back
I dont think it would weaken your chances hun

x


----------



## hope171 (Jul 11, 2007)

Suzie 
I am struggling with this i dont know what to do. It can be a pain. You have to work out the date for the scan then followed by the trigger injection. Clomid can take over your life. I feel like just getting drunk.

A fed up 
Hope 171


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Yep I totally agree with Suzie!!
Tell your consultant/nurse that you are going away and would like to do it when you get back, ask them if they can give you the tablets so you can start taking them when your cycle starts as soon as you get back.

You wont be wasting your chances sometimes you need the break I did a coupel of times.

Good luck whatever you decide to do 

And stop worrying  easier said than done but just talk to your consultant and discuss what is best for you 

BB x


----------



## hope171 (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks alot BO 

You are right, Do you think this clomid is any good?  How long have you been taking it?

Hope 171


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Clomid works for some people  a friend of mine was on her last month of taking it ( month 8 I think it was ) and she had a beautiful baby boy

So go enjoy your holiday  and the clomid will be ready and waiting for when you get back 

X


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

hope171 said:


> Thanks alot BO
> 
> You are right, Do you think this clomid is any good? How long have you been taking it?
> 
> Hope 171


I have been taking it for only 3 cycles, 3 more left. They told me that more than 6 wont make a difference in my case and I shouldnt take more than 6 cycles in total so if they dont work I have my fingers crossed for IVF. I am now on my 3rd cycle in 2 years, after my first 2 they realised I had PCOS, ENDO and Fibroids so surgeries were booked in, this is the first cycle of clomid since my surgery last year so hoping it works, I am on 50mg at the moment.

Hope you are feeling better about deferring a month and as Suzie says it works for some and sometimes it may take a while, trust you are in the best hands and do lots of reading if you can, so you fully understand your personal situation and the care/treatment you are being offered.

Best wishes and enjoy ya hols

BB x


----------

